# 1er DD et 2eme DD sur un PM G5 ...



## islacoulxii (5 Mai 2005)

Bonjouuuuurrrr!!!!! Bonsoooiiirrrrrrr

Alors voila ma question....

Y-at'il une différence entre les 2 disques dur interne (je ne parle pas de leur caractéristique mais de leur compétence a recevoir un système installé dessus ou pas .. ettc...)

Ex: Y a t'il un disque prioritaire? Ou encore un rapidité plus accrue de la liaison avec le premier ? ou j'en sais rien quoi.. un truc du style...

Dans le sens ou J'pourrais laisser Panther sur mon premier disque et Tiger sur mon second... Ca le fait? ca le fait pas?


et encore une autre question (mais oui, j'abuse!!) y'aurait il une différence entre installé Tiger sur un disque Externe ou sur le 2eme disque... ????


Voila: allé, battez vous ! :rateau:  


Config: PW G5 bi 1,8 1Giga500 de RAM

DD externe : D2 LaCie (FW 800)


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2005)

il y a 2 bus, donc aucune histoire de priorité


----------



## islacoulxii (5 Mai 2005)

Dc mon idée d'installer Tiger sur l'autre est une bonne idée?

et par rapports aux disques externes?


----------



## Apca (5 Mai 2005)

Tiens un belge comme moi 




			
				islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Dc mon idée d'installer Tiger sur l'autre est une bonne idée?



Bah oui, pourquoi pas, c'est tous à fait possible et ne pose aucun problème.



			
				islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> et par rapports aux disques externes? y'aurait il une différence entre installé Tiger sur un disque Externe ou sur le 2eme disque... ????



Cela ira plus vite je pense si tiger est installé sur le disque interne je pense


----------



## islacoulxii (5 Mai 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un belge comme moi



Salut Wallon !


----------



## Nivek (5 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a 2 bus, donc aucune histoire de priorité



Tout à fait d'accord quand j'ai rajouté un 2e HD interne, j'ai rien touché (juste mis mes vis et branché le cable SATA) et tout marchait correctement.
Par contre j'ai installé une version de panther sur mon HD externe et j'ai pas constaté de ralentissement notable, à confirmer...

Ch'uis pas belge mais un bon gros boulet du sud et je vous dis Bonne nuit messieurs


----------



## islacoulxii (5 Mai 2005)

Nivek a dit:
			
		

> Ch'uis pas belge



Je ne t'en veux pas....


----------



## Nivek (6 Mai 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'en veux pas....



Mais moi non plus, c'est toujours un plaisir...


----------



## Webmr (6 Mai 2005)

Et pour le montage en RAID 0 c'est possible ou faut achetter une carte suplémentaire ?


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Mai 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le montage en RAID 0 c'est possible ou faut achetter une carte suplémentaire ?



RAID 0 = ??

Excusez mon ignorance à cette heure tardive... mais dem1 ca n'ira pas mieux  :rose:


----------



## Webmr (6 Mai 2005)

Deux DD qui travaillent parallelement jcrois... Enfin ce que je sais c'est que c'est beaucoup plus rapide 

Surtout pour toi, a ce que je vois tu fais de la vidéo... Ca te prendras moins de temps pour écrire tes séquences ou je ne sais quoi sur ton DD


----------



## Nivek (6 Mai 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Deux DD qui travaillent parallelement jcrois... Enfin ce que je sais c'est que c'est beaucoup plus rapide
> 
> Surtout pour toi, a ce que je vois tu fais de la vidéo... Ca te prendras moins de temps pour écrire tes séquences ou je ne sais quoi sur ton DD



Sur le G5 le RAID0 est possible, c'est géré par l'Utilitaire de disque d'apple.
Il me semble que deux HD deviennent 1 seul ce qui augmenterais les performances. Lors de la copie de fichier (par exemple) le système mettra à contribution les deux HD en même temps


----------



## kaboum (6 Mai 2005)

ça m'interresse ça moi!

comment on fait le RAID 0???


----------



## Nivek (6 Mai 2005)

kaboum a dit:
			
		

> ça m'interresse ça moi!
> 
> comment on fait le RAID 0???



Actuellement quand tu accèdes à ton utilitaire de disque, tu peux aller dans l'onglet RAID mais toutes les options sont grisées.
C'est donc Au moment de l'install de ton système que tu as accès à l'utilitaire disque et celui-ci te permet de formater, de creer des partitions et .... de faire du RAID.

Bon j'ai jamais fait donc c théorique


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Mai 2005)

Je comprend s pas trop ... d'un coté on nous dit de partitionner et de l'autre on nous dit de rassembler...

Comment fonctionne le principe de RAID ?

Il faut je suppose 2 disques différents et non 2 partitions (of course?)?

Je vois la fonction  RAID ds l'utilitaire de Disque mais je supose qu'il faut partir d'un disque vide (sinon ca efface tout  non ?)

Voila.. encore des questions... (plus trop rapport avec le sujet de départ mais on en apprend tous les jours!!)


----------



## Apca (6 Mai 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend s pas trop ... d'un coté on nous dit de partitionner et de l'autre on nous dit de rassembler...
> 
> Comment fonctionne le principe de RAID ?
> 
> ...



ICI


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Mai 2005)

mmmmhh... J'en reste perplexe...

C'est une méthode répandue?? Aurais je avantage à l'utilisé? (vidéo ->> Gros fichiers)

Qui l'utilise et qui a déjà eu des mésaventures mésaventureuses?


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2005)

un ami a moi, sa machine etait ouverte, et un cable a ete debrancher lors d un passage d aspirateur, desyncronisation>>> perte de tout...
mais un PM G5 doit rester fermer... ca doit etre bon!


----------



## Webmr (7 Mai 2005)

Et si il y a coupure de courant ?


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

La technologie RAID est la plupart du temps réservé aux professionnels (c'est un systeme de sécurité vraiment fiable souvent utilisé dans les grosses structures mais couteux).

Mais la technologie ne RAID fonctionnera bien, uniquement avec 3 disques de capacité identiques. (si tu ne possèdes que 2 disques, la technologie RAID ne marchera pas en cas de crash)

Dans ton cas islacoulxii, si tu as branché tes disques avec une nappe IDE ou un cable SATA indépendant pour chacun, ils ont donc le même statut "maître". 

Si chacun de tes disques possèdent son propre OS, appuie sur "alt" au démarrage pour choisir le disque sur lequel booté.

Un disque dur ne grille pas si souvent que ça, tu peux être tranquille, si tu veux vraiment être sûr de ne rien perdre, fais des sauvegardes régulières sur les différents supports de ton choix.

Voilà
Bonne journée 
Mamacass


----------



## Gautier (26 Décembre 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> La technologie RAID est la plupart du temps réservé aux professionnels (c'est un systeme de sécurité vraiment fiable souvent utilisé dans les grosses structures mais couteux).


Ne pas confondre RAID 0 et RAID 1. Le RAID 1 augmente la sécurité (disque miroir). Le RAID 0 augmente les performances (volume segmenté).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Décembre 2005)

Gautier a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas confondre RAID 0 et RAID 1. Le RAID 1 augmente la sécurité (disque miroir). Le RAID 0 augmente les performances (volume segmenté).




alors lequel est mieux ?
çà me dirait bien de profiter des deux emplacements DD de mon G5 pour faire du RAID 2x250 Go ...
mais lequel est mieux?


----------



## Gautier (28 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> alors lequel est mieux ?


Il n'y a pas de "mieux". Ce sont des usages différents.

En RAID 0, tes deux disques seront vus comme un volume de 500 Go, plus performant. A chaque fois que tu écris (lis) une donnée, la moitié est écrite (lue) sur le premier disque, l'autre moitié sur le second disque. Cela va donc plus vite. Mais si un disque a un soucis, tout l'information est perdue.

En RAID 1, tes deux disques seront vus comme un volume de 250 Go. Chaque données est écrite sur le  premier disque et (copie conforme) sur le second. C'est donc plus sûr : si un disque foire, le second contient la donnée.

Pour en savoir plus sur le RAID, lire cet article


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Décembre 2005)

Gautier a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de "mieux". Ce sont des usages différents.
> 
> En RAID 0, tes deux disques seront vus comme un volume de 500 Go, plus performant. A chaque fois que tu écris (lis) une donnée, la moitié est écrite (lue) sur le premier disque, l'autre moitié sur le second disque. Cela va donc plus vite. Mais si un disque a un soucis, tout l'information est perdue.
> 
> ...



ah ben voila ,merci de ta réponse :moi C le raid 1 qu'il me faudrait ,je veut remplacer le clonage manuel ,pour avoir une copie conforme en permanence ...donc RAID 1


----------



## islacoulxii (15 Janvier 2006)

Nouvelle question:
peut t on faire un  raid0 avec 2 disques durs externes???


----------

